# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest, plus an interview with John Carroll Lynch



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 91
All the latest, plus an interview with John Carroll Lynch (AKA Twisty the Clown). It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it! http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/
#bigscaryshow #bigscarynews


----------

